# Wormyts BIRTHDAY TODAY



## wormyt

Well today is my day. Happy Birthday to me LOL. Also have to be in court today to see if this divorce can finally be put behind me. Ugggggggggg court on my Birthday. Yall be thinking about me and send me some good vibes this morning . Hopefully I will get the best Birthday gift ever today and the divorce will be finall. I Hope I hope.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You beat me to wishing you a Happy Birthday!


----------



## grapegrl

Happy birthday and happy divorce, wormyt!  Hope everything goes your way today!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday WormyT!


----------



## spideranne

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Koumajutsu

Happy B-Day Wormy!
good luck in court! I hope you get the house!


----------



## ScareFX

Happy Birthday Wormyt!


----------



## Sinister

Happy Birthday, Wormyt! Hope all your wishes come true.


----------



## Death's Door

I hope you have a great birthday and try to get through the divorce crap outta the way.


----------



## halloweengirl

Happy Birthday! I hope that you have a great one


----------



## heresjohnny

Have a wonderful birthday wormyt, hope you get your wish.


----------



## Zombie-F

Have both a happy b-day and a happy d-day wormy.


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Wormster!!! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday


----------



## TearyThunder

Happy Birthday Wormy!!!! I hope you have good news today as well!!!


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday Trish


----------



## JohnnyL

Happy Birthday and best of luck!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday wormyt!


----------



## edwood saucer

Happy Birthday!

My guess he didn't dig Halloween!

Best of luck!


----------



## Seamus

Happy Birthday WormyT, and good luck!!


----------



## slimy

Scary birthday, Wormy. Good luck in court.


----------



## Fangs

HAPPY B-DAY WORMY!!!!! :jol: Hope that everything goes your way cuz you are one *sweet Lady*! :>


----------



## ghostie

Happy Birthday to you...
We know that you're blue...
Your divorce will be over soon,
And Halloween will be here too!

(bad, I know.) Best wishes to the green witch!


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Wormy!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

I know I said this first thing this morning but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday Wormy!


----------



## Vikeman

Happy Birthday Wormy and good luck!


----------



## MrsMyers666

Happy Birthday!! Hope everything works out and goes the way you want it.


----------



## Torgen

wormyt said:


> Well today is my day. Happy Birthday to me LOL. Also have to be in court today to see if this divorce can finally be put behind me. Ugggggggggg court on my Birthday. Yall be thinking about me and send me some good vibes this morning . Hopefully I will get the best Birthday gift ever today and the divorce will be finall. I Hope I hope.


Go, wormy! Go, wormy!

and Happy Birthday!

PS I looked for the YouTube link to your TV appearance to show my wife, but couldnt find it.


----------



## slightlymad

Happy horror day Wormyt.
Hope all went well and your at the bar celebrating with freinds.


----------

